# Burstner - quality?



## duds

ANYONE WITH A CLASS SUCH AS AVIANCO LET ME KNOW WHAT QUALITY IS LIKE AND ANY PROBLEMS ? Prices seem to be high


----------



## stewartwebr

I have a 2011 Burstner Elegance i821. I have owned a number of motorhomes over the past 20 years. Coachbuilt and one other A Class, all of which were British Built vans, with the exception of a C Class Euro Mobil.

We are very very impressed with the Burstner, so far so good no major issues and it feels far more solid than previous vans and very quite to drive in.

After care is excellent. Had a small issue with a door handle. No questions asked 2 were posted out to me within 3 days...did you hear that Swift LOL

Yes, I would very much recommend Burstner

Stewart


----------



## Pusser

My last proper m\home was a brand new slope head. I bought it from the Burstner dealer near Banbury their name I cannot remember. 

Before I drove it out of the dealership a red warning light for steering was on but I was told not to worry about it. It would probably sort itself out. Also, head rest was missing and there was a *** burn in the passenger seat and my battery had been used for another members new motorhome and they were charging one up and washing it down as I arrived to pick up even though they had two weeks to do all this.

On the way down to Cornwall, my wife was worried about the red light so I called into Chelston and they would not let me leave until the light had been checked out as they said it was very dangerous. After two hours they sorted it out with phone calls to Germany and faxes and a big brownie point for their effort then. Sadly they let themselves down later after doing all sorts of upgrade for me.

After umpteem calls \ emails to Banbury and then Chelston and to Burstner in Germany the head rest arrived two years after I had bought it and the a complete new set of seat covers arrived after I had sold it to Johns Cross which I forwarded on to them.

On reflection I was just lucky one day to speak to an Englishman in Burstner in Germany who sorted the problem out for me in 10 minutes.

Just remembered name of dealers ELITE. (How ironic)  

Bottom line is that I believe the build to be good even though I too had door problems and needed a new lock fitted by Chelston and it was a brilliant design and looked a dream inside. Go for it but research your dealers on here before you attempt to lay down a deposit.


----------



## SteveandSue

*Burstner*

WE have had our Aviano for 3 Years now- we bought it new from a well known dealer near Darlington.
We had a few problems with the doors, which were rectified by Camper Uk on our Habitation Check - there had been a recall from Burstner and our dealer had not followed up on it.
We are very happy with our van and would certainly reccomend Burstner to any one.
Just do your research on which dealer you buy from as the after sales can be very important.


----------



## CourtJester

We bought our 2008 Burstner Aviano i640G in August 2009, 5000 miles on the clock. One previous owner. 
We've been to France three times since for a total of seven weeks, plus various tours around the UK. Now done 13000 miles. Averages 28 mpg.
Apart from a faulty Truma heater unit PCB, (which Truma fixed for free), it has been trouble free.

Price ..., well shop around. We bought ours for £36000. A bargain I'd say.


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Burstner*

Hello Duds,

We have fulltimed in our Elegance 821 for just over 4 years now.
The build quality is fantastic. The only major problem we have had was with the on board computor, (Electroblock, I think it is called). This was changed with out any hesitation by the people in Kehl Germany. They even have an aire on their site with free hot showers.
We have done 50000 miles in our travels and 'Ellie' as we call her has been very consistant. We get 22.7mpg. We got rid of the roof aircon as we never needed it (6 months in Sicillyover the summer) put a window in and saved a fortune in weight!
I have no hesitation in reccommending Burstner to anyone. I do agree with previous posters to check out the after sales of who you buy it from. We bought ours from a firm by Redditch and his pre delivery inspection/clean was appalling.

Neil


----------



## duds

Does anyone have a comment on Southdown at Portsmouth as they are the closest to me as dealers for Burstner


----------



## Jezport

I was considering a Burstner but noticed too many parts have now been replaced by cheap looking plastic, particularly handles and the wash room sink. This is not just common to Burstner as I noticed it on a number of marques.


----------



## 96299

Hi

I think I must be only person on the forum who's burstner has been an absolute pig in the past. I say in the past because everything now seems fine touch wood.

Our's seem s to have been a friday afternoon, a monday morning and a big ripe lemon all rolled into one. lots and lots of problems and some major as well as the niggles.

Steve


----------



## duds

Looking at it in reality, it seems to me that most makes of Motorhome are now constructed with cost cutting in mind. The quality drops as the prices increase. Cheap and weak plastic. In time it wears and snaps. The virbrations of on road use loosen parts in time. I had my sky roof frame fall down on my head whilst driving as the screws put in at factory were too short to secure properly and six months from new it fell to pieces.


----------

